# Text area in menüasuwahl einbinden



## moe_joe (27. September 2007)

Hi, ich versuche momentan ein textarea zu erstellen. Dieses soll bei dem klick auf dem menüpunkt "Spielregeln" erscheinen und die Spielregeln ausgeben. Habe versucht in dem Menüauswahlpunkt das ganze so zu vereinbaren

```
hilfe.add(new AbstractAction("Spielregeln"){ 
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
	    System.out.println("Spielregeln...");
            JTextArea ta = new JTextArea();
            ta.setText(Hier sollen die Spielregeln stehen)
	 } 
});
```

so wird mir allerdings beim programmstart die menüleiste nicht mehr angezeig. hat jemand nen tipp?


----------



## zerix (27. September 2007)

Hallo,

vielleicht solltest du den restlichen Code auch zeigen.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## moe_joe (27. September 2007)

den kennst du doch schon in und auswendig aber hier haste ihn nochmal


```
public static void main(String[] args) // Main
	{
		Hangman Jpanel = new Hangman(); // Neuer Panel
		Jpanel.setFocusable(true);
		Jpanel.requestFocusInWindow(); // Focus in Panel setzen
		JFrame frame = new JFrame("JFrame"); // Frame vereinbaren
		frame.setTitle(".:Hangman:."); // Titel setzen
		frame.add(Jpanel, BorderLayout.CENTER); // Frame den Panel zuweisen
		frame.setSize(435, 360); // Größe setzen
		frame.setBackground(Color.black); // Hintergrund schwarz
		frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);// Beim Klicken
		frame.setVisible(true);// Frame sichtbar machen
		JMenuBar menuBar = new JMenuBar();// Menübar erstellen
		frame.setJMenuBar(menuBar);// Menü dem Frame zuweisen
		JMenu datei = new JMenu("Datei");// Menüpunkt "Datei" Vereinbaren
		menuBar.add(datei);// Menüpunkt "Datei" der Menübar hinzufügen
		JMenu hilfe = new JMenu("Hilfe");// Menüpunkt "Hilfe" vereinbaren
		menuBar.add(hilfe);// Menüpunkt "Hilfe" der Menübar hinzufügen
		datei.add(new AbstractAction("Nochmal") {
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent arg0) {
				System.out.print("Nochmal...");

			}
		});

		datei.add(new AbstractAction("Beenden") {
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
				System.out.println("Beenden...");
				System.exit(0);
			}
		});
		hilfe.add(new AbstractAction("Spielregeln") {
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
				System.out.println("Spielregeln...");
				JTextArea ta = new JTextArea();
	            ta.setText(Hier sollen die Spielregeln stehen)

			}
		});
	}// Ende Main
```


----------



## zerix (27. September 2007)

Also hier kann ich keinen Fehler erkennen. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es daran liegt, dass das Menu nicht mehr angezeigt wird. Aber auch mal so als Tipp. So wie du es da hast, wird es nicht funktionieren mit der JTextArea, da fehlt noch ein bischen was.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## moe_joe (27. September 2007)

ja ich muss das text area noch dem panel zuweisen.

```
public static void main(String[] args) // Main
	{
		Hangman Jpanel = new Hangman(); // Neuer Panel
		Jpanel.setFocusable(true);
		Jpanel.requestFocusInWindow(); // Focus in Panel setzen
		JFrame frame = new JFrame("JFrame"); // Frame vereinbaren
		frame.setTitle(".:Hangman:."); // Titel setzen
		frame.add(Jpanel, BorderLayout.CENTER); // Frame den Panel zuweisen
		frame.setSize(435, 360); // Größe setzen
		frame.setBackground(Color.black); // Hintergrund schwarz
		frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);// Beim Klicken
		frame.setVisible(true);// Frame sichtbar machen
		JMenuBar menuBar = new JMenuBar();// Menübar erstellen
		frame.setJMenuBar(menuBar);// Menü dem Frame zuweisen
		JMenu datei = new JMenu("Datei");// Menüpunkt "Datei" Vereinbaren
		menuBar.add(datei);// Menüpunkt "Datei" der Menübar hinzufügen
		JMenu hilfe = new JMenu("Hilfe");// Menüpunkt "Hilfe" vereinbaren
		menuBar.add(hilfe);// Menüpunkt "Hilfe" der Menübar hinzufügen
		final JTextArea textarea = new JTextArea(4, 15);
	    textarea.setLineWrap(true);
	    textarea.setWrapStyleWord(true);
	    textarea.setTabSize(5);
	    textarea.setSize(180,100);
	    Jpanel.add(textarea);
		datei.add(new AbstractAction("Nochmal") {
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent arg0) {
				System.out.print("Nochmal...");

			}
		});

		datei.add(new AbstractAction("Beenden") {
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
				System.out.println("Beenden...");
				System.exit(0);
			}
		});
		hilfe.add(new AbstractAction("Spielregeln") {
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
				System.out.println("Spielregeln...");
				textarea.setText("Hier sollen die Spielregeln stehen");

			}
		});
	}// Ende Main
```

so zeigt er mir immehrin schonmal was an und das menü ist noch da. Am betsen wäre es, wenn er den text aus einer externen .txt datei auslesen könnte. Und mir fälltgrad auf das der text im textfeld ja frei formatierbar ist. das ist eigentlich nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt hatte. das textfeld soll sozusagen "gesperrt" sein.


----------



## moe_joe (27. September 2007)

hallo, ich hab bei meinem programm ne ganz normale Jmenubar. Jetzt würde ich gerne beim klick auf einen menüpunkt ein neues popup fenster öffnen lassen. wie/womit kann ich das am besten realisieren? habe es mal so probiert, is das der richtige weg? bis jetzt hab ich's noch nicht zum laufen gekriegt.


```
public static void main(String[] args) // Main
   {
      Hangman Jpanel = new Hangman(); // Neuer Panel
      Jpanel.setFocusable(true);
      Jpanel.requestFocusInWindow(); // Focus in Panel setzen
      JFrame frame = new JFrame("JFrame"); // Frame vereinbaren
      frame.setTitle(".:Hangman:."); // Titel setzen
      frame.add(Jpanel, BorderLayout.CENTER); // Frame den Panel zuweisen
      frame.setSize(435, 360); // Größe setzen
      frame.setBackground(Color.black); // Hintergrund schwarz
      frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);// Beim Klicken
      frame.setVisible(true);// Frame sichtbar machen
      JMenuBar menuBar = new JMenuBar();// Menübar erstellen
      frame.setJMenuBar(menuBar);// Menü dem Frame zuweisen
      JMenu datei = new JMenu("Datei");// Menüpunkt "Datei" Vereinbaren
      menuBar.add(datei);// Menüpunkt "Datei" der Menübar hinzufügen
      JMenu hilfe = new JMenu("Hilfe");// Menüpunkt "Hilfe" vereinbaren
      menuBar.add(hilfe);// Menüpunkt "Hilfe" der Menübar hinzufügen
      datei.add(new AbstractAction("Nochmal") {
         public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent arg0) {
            System.out.print("Nochmal...");
         

         }
      });

      datei.add(new AbstractAction("Beenden") {
         public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
            System.out.println("Beenden...");
            System.exit(0);
         }
      });
      hilfe.add(new AbstractAction("Spielregeln") {
         public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
            System.out.println("Spielregeln...");
            Popup popup = null;

            JPanel popup1 = new JPanel();

            popup1.add(new JLabel("Loading the files. Please wait."));
            popup1.add(new JLabel());
            popup1.setVisible(true);
            popup1 = ("das popup fenster mal gucken obs klappt")(this, popup1, 400, 400);
            popup1.show();
         }
      });
   }// Ende Main
```


----------



## zerix (27. September 2007)

Ein Panel ist kein Fenster. Ich denke auch, dass du kein Popup, sondern einen Dialog meinst.
Versuch es mal mit JDialog.

Arbeitest du mit eclipse?

MFG

zEriX


----------



## MiMi (27. September 2007)

Im notfall nimm dir Netbeans, erstelle das damit (mit drag & drop) und schau dir den code an , vllt hier dir das weiter?!


----------



## moe_joe (27. September 2007)

es geht ja darum das beim klick auf den menüpunkt die spielregeln angezeigt werden sollen. ich hätte es aber gerne so, das dies in einem neues fenster passiert, halt als wenn ein popup fenster dafür aufgeht.


----------



## zerix (27. September 2007)

Das ist kein Popupfenster. Das ist ein Dialog, bei Swing heißt die Klasse JDialog. Meine Frage ob du mit eclipse arbeitest, war deswegen, weil du dir da die Methoden zu einer Klasse anschauen kannst. Z. B. JTextArea. Dann kommst du auch vielleicht von alleine drauf, wie man das anstellt, dass eine JTextArea nicht mehr bearbeitbar ist.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## moe_joe (27. September 2007)

ja ich arbeite mit eclipse. Also kann ich mit JDialog ein neues fenster öffnen darin den text anzeigen lassen und trotzdem läuft das "Hauptfenster" normal weiter?! dann wäre es genau das was ich ja gesucht habe 

[UPDATE:]
ja, JDialog is genau das was ich gesucht hab, dank! Habe dann jetzt versucht via JTextField den text auszugeben, aber bei einem JTExtField kannd er benutzer ja selber text reinschreiben. das sollte natürlich nciht der fall sein. optimal für mich wäre ein fenster, in dem der benutzer nur text lesen kann(nichts selber eingeben) und welches er von der größe usw nicht verändern kann.


----------



## zerix (27. September 2007)

Ja. Du musst aber trotzdem eine TextArea oder sowas benutzen.


MFG

zEriX


----------



## moe_joe (27. September 2007)

das hab ich ja momentan auch, is aber irgendwie noch nicht das optimale.

```
hilfe.add(new AbstractAction("Spielregeln") {
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
				System.out.println("Spielregeln...");
				JDialog d = new JDialog();               
				d.add( new JTextField("Spielregeln") );
				d.setSize( 250, 400 ); 
				d.setVisible( true );
			}
		});
```

so sieht's momentan aus, läuft auch. Jetzt stellen sich mir noch die fragen wie kann ich dem JDialog nen titel zuweisen, zeilenumbruch sollte der auch unterstützen, und der benutzer soll nix eingeben können. was natürlich auch noch sehr praktisch wäre ist, wenn der text für den dialog aus einer externen txt datei ausgelesen werden könnte


----------



## zerix (27. September 2007)

Da das alles was du machen möchtest, sehr einfache grundlegende Aufgaben sind, verweise ich dich einfach mal wieder auf diesen Link.
Ein bischen arbeit sollst du dir ja auch machen und nicht nur die anderen arbeiten lassen.

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel6/

MFG

zEriX


----------



## moe_joe (27. September 2007)

..... hab ich nich schon genug gemacht?  hab da auch shcon geguckt gehabt, aber hat mir noch ncih so ganz auf die sprünge geholfen. also das fenster ist jetzt nicht emhr nind er größe veränderbar, habs mit  


```
setResizable(false);
```

gemacht, dann der punkt das der benutzer nichts ins textfeld eingeben kann, da hab ich bis jetzt nichts zu gefunden


----------



## zerix (27. September 2007)

Dann solltest du vielleicht hier mal nachschauen.
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/

Hier stehen alle Klassen mit allen Methoden augelistet. Hier wird auch erklärt was jeder Methode macht.

Ich sag es mal so, wenn du mit eclipse arbeitest und dir nicht mal die Methoden anschaust, die die TextArea zur Verfügung stellst, dann weiß ich auch nicht. 
Dann hättest du nämlich gesehen, dass es eine Methode gibt die 
	
	
	



```
setEditable()
```
 heißt. Auf Deutsch setze Editierbarkeit. Wenn du an solchen simplen Sachen schon scheiterst (egal ob Anfänger oder nicht), solltest du kein größeres Projekt anfangen. 

Wie gesagt, das ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint. Aber mit 5 Minuten lesen, hättest du das selbst finden können. Deine Probleme sind nämlich meistens, dass du irgendwelche Methoden nicht weißt und das kann man wirklich durch nachlesen lösen. Im moment macht es nur leider den Eindruck, dass du einmal bei google was suchst, 30 Sekunden schaust, nichts findest und dann hier postest. Tut mir echt leid, aber den Eindruck macht es.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## MiMi (27. September 2007)

setEditable(false) oder so was wuerd ich einfach mal "raten" 


EDIT: hab nur 10 sec gesucht


----------



## moe_joe (28. September 2007)

zerix hat gesagt.:


> Dann hättest du nämlich gesehen, dass es eine Methode gibt die
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, alter dieses forum hier is echt zu gut! hier kann man ja tage lang seinen spaß haben. wer sagt denn das ich daran gescheitert bin? darf man nich auch einfach mal faul sein und mal ne kruze frage stellen in der hoffnung man bekommt ne kurze antwort?



> Probleme sind nämlich meistens, dass du irgendwelche Methoden nicht weißt und das kann man wirklich durch nachlesen lösen. Im moment macht es nur leider den Eindruck, dass du einmal bei google was suchst, 30 Sekunden schaust, nichts findest und dann hier postest. Tut mir echt leid, aber den Eindruck macht es.



der kandidat hat 100 Punkte. also ich bin ehrlich nen bisschen mehr als 30 sekunden such ich schon. Aber is das denn so schlimm? natürlich kenn ich die ganzen methoden noch nicht und such ersma bevor ich hier frage aber selbst wenn ich hier frage is das was verbotenes? wird man dafür bestraft? ganz ehrlich dann versteh ich den sinn des Anfängerbereichs nicht. is doch dann völlig überflüssig, ihr seid ja sowieso ALLE profis. ich würde mich da auch mal an die eigene nase fassen, guck doch mal wieviele überflüssige fragen du bestimmt schon in deinem leben gestellt hast, die du auch mit suchen hättest selber rausfinden können.(ich denk ma das werden nicht zu wenige sein) was is daran so schlim bei so einer frage mal fix die antwort dazu zu schreiben. es hilft der person die danach sucht und das ist doch das wichtigste in nem forum das anderen leuten geholfen wird. du mit deinen verweisen auf http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/ und http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel6/javainsel_14_020.htm#Xxx1001723 is ja schön und  gut aber die links hab ich auch, bei den adreseen guck ich wenn ich nen problem hab oder was nicht finde. man könnt teilweise denken das du so ne art autopost hast.es wurde ne frage gestellt, standart antwort:  	Dann solltest du vielleicht hier mal nachschauen.
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/ . anstatt diesen satz zu schreiben hätt man auch einfach eben fix die antwort posten können 


```
d.setResizable(false);
d.setEditable(false)
```

das wäre für dich und für mich im aufwand vieeeeel einfacher gewesen


----------



## MiMi (28. September 2007)

Oh man, du willst hilfe zu sachen, die du nachschauen kannst. Wenn du methoden net kennst, kannst du die in der Api finden. Hast du dann probleme und kommst net weiter, weil du ne Fehlermeldung bekommst, dann kannst du hier fragen. Wenn man nen TextField hat und nen punkt dahinter setzt (in eclipse netbeans) bekommst du die moeglichen methoden angezeigt. wenn du ne methode siehst wie "setResizable" dann sollte di rdoch klar sein was die macht?! Sonst schaut man in der Api.
Das Forum ist doch net da, weil du zu faul bist zum suchen!


----------



## Tobias Köhler (28. September 2007)

Diese Forum ist dazu da, Leuten zu helfen, die nicht weiter wissen. Wenn du selber zugibst, dass du einfach nur zu faul bist, dann tust du mir leid. Wegen jeder Kleinigkeit nachzufragen ist traurig und raubt dir die wertvolle Zeit, selbstständig nach deinem Problem zu suchen und die Lösung zu finden. Dadurch lernt man doch letztendlich. Wenn du stattdessen andere für dich nach Lösungen für noch so kleine Sachen suchen lässt, kannst du auch gleich andere programmieren lassen. 
Also gilt doch allgemein: Selber denken macht fett


----------



## MiMi (28. September 2007)

Achja, wenn du zu faul zum suchen bist, bist du wohl ziemlich falsch beim programmiern . Niemand weiss alles, und jeder muss mal was nachschauen. Vorallem als Anfaenger ist das meistens so!


----------



## zerix (28. September 2007)

Also ich helfe gerne. Ich beantworte durchaus auch solche Frage, aber das Problem ist, dass von dir bisher *nur *solche Fragen kommen. Also wenn jeder solche Fragen stellen würde, dann käme man gar nicht mehr dazu bei richtigen Problemen zu helfen. Ich hab auch schon fast ne Woche damit verbracht, nach einer Lösung zu einem Problem zu suchen und ich hab es nicht in irgendeinem Forum gepostet. 
Hättes du bei der TextArea nur einmal in die API geschaut, hättest du in vielleicht 2 Minuten die Antwort gehabt. Dann wäre es hier eine unnötige Frage weniger und du hättest schneller deine Lösung gehabt.
Wie ich schon gesagt hab, dadurch dass du nur solche Fragen stellst, macht es den Eindruck, als wärst du nicht nur das eine mal faul gewesen, sondern wärst es die ganze Zeit. Aus meiner Sicht zeigst du kaum Eigeninitiative.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## moe_joe (28. September 2007)

wenn ich nie nach was suchen würde und JEDESMAL hier fragen würde, dann könnt man für mich ein komplett neues forum aufmachen! und das ich bis jetzt NUR solche fragen gepostet hab das sitmmt ja wohl auch nich.... z.B. mit dem JDialog, woher hätte ich denn wissen sollen das JDialog ein neues fenster aufruft ähnlich eines popup's. Weil ich es alleine machen wollte habe ich ewig nach popup's in java gesucht und bin natürlich zu keinem ergebnis gekommen weil ich ja nich wissne konnte das man das ganze mit einem JDialog vereinbart. so hätt ich nun nich nachgefragt würd ich warscheinlich morgen noch suchen und im endeffekt hätte sich dann rausgestellt das es alles umsonst gewesen wäre. das man durchs fragen nichts lernt stimmt auch nich ganz, bin schon nen gutes stück weiter gekommen was Java angeht. ja die api und java ist eine insel sind ja auch schön und gut hilft einem auch mal weiter aber halt nicht immer! man gucke sich mal an was da über über JDialog steht, find ich nich besonders hilfreich. Aber mal wieder back2topic! Ich möchte nen text ausgeben der aus ner externen datei gelsen wird. Hab mich nen bischen gesucht und probiert das mit dem Filereader umzusetzen und das ist dabei entstanden.


```
hilfe.add(new AbstractAction("Spielregeln") {
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
				File spielregeln = new File("spielregeln.txt");
				FileReader leser = new FileReader(spielregeln);
				int gelesenInt = leser.read();
				if(gelesenInt == -1){break;}
				char gelesenChar = (char) gelesenInt;
				System.out.println("Spielregeln...");
				JDialog d = new JDialog();   
				JTextArea ta = new JTextArea();
				String spre = new String();
				spre = gelesenChar();
				ta.setEditable(false);
				ta.setLineWrap(true);
				ta.setBackground(Color.black);
				ta.setWrapStyleWord(true);
				ta.setText(spre);
				ta.setForeground(Color.white);
				d.add(ta);
				d.setTitle(".:Hangman:. - Spielregeln");
				d.setSize( 300, 450 ); 
				d.setResizable(false);
				d.setLocation (450, 0);
				d.setVisible( true );
			}
		});
```

Hier hat er ein Problem!

```
spre = gelesenChar();
```
ist das so überhaupt möglich? wenn ja, was hab ich falsch gemacht?! wenn nein, wie könnte man es dann umsetzen? und jetzt bitte nicht"Dann solltest du vielleicht hier mal nachschauen.
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/ "


----------



## zerix (28. September 2007)

Ich bin auch kein wandelndes Lexikon, ich musste mir das meiste auch anlesen. Wenn man aber fragt wie man eine TextArea nicht editierbar macht, ich dann Tipps gebe, wie man es rausfinden kann und es dann angeblich immer noch nicht gefunden wird, obwohl man es finden muss, wenn man die Tipps mal berücksichtigt, also dann weiß ich auch nicht.

Wo ist denn das Array mit dem gelesenen Text?

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Tobias Köhler (28. September 2007)

Könntest du mal bitte ein wenig auf deine Groß und Kleinschreibung achten? danke 
Ja, du suchst selber nach Lösungen... 30 Sekunden wie du meintest.. Spitzenleistung
Also entschuldige, wenn sich die Begeisterung über deine Posts so langsam in Grenzen hält...


----------



## MiMi (28. September 2007)

Vielleicht postest du mal deine Fehlermeldung wenn du selbst net weisst was sie zu bedeuten hat.


----------



## moe_joe (28. September 2007)

The method gelesenChar() is undefined for the type new AbstractAction(){}

wenn ich die Methode aber vereinbare kriege wo anders wieder Fehlermeldungen


----------



## zerix (28. September 2007)

Also wo und wie du Methoden schreibst solltest du schon wissen. Sollte es außerdem auch eine Methode sein? Du hast nämlich eine Variable die genau so heißt.

Mal zu den vielen unnötigen Fragen, die ich auch mal gestellt hab. Das hier ist der Link zu meinem ersten Beitrag in diesem Forum. Da habe ich gerade erst angefangen Java zu programmieren. Ich glaube, da ist auch schon ein kleiner Unterschied zu deinen Fragen zu erkennen.
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/207117-dateien-ein-zip-archiv-hinzufuegen.html

MFG

zEriX


----------



## moe_joe (28. September 2007)

Tobias Köhler hat gesagt.:


> Könntest du mal bitte ein wenig auf deine Groß und Kleinschreibung achten? danke


Ich werde es versuchen.



> Ja, du suchst selber nach Lösungen... 30 Sekunden wie du meintest..
> Also entschuldige, wenn sich die Begeisterung über deine Posts so langsam in Grenzen hält...



Ich suche eigentlich immer solange bis ich etwas finde. Aber Google, Api und Java ist eine Insel bringen einem auch nicht immer weiter. z.B. für den JDialog konntest die beiden komplett vergessen. Da hat mir die Erklärung von irgendeinem Professer, von irgendeiner Uni mehr weitergeholfen. Das Internet ist zwar voll von Informationen aber wenn man dann mal guckt wieviel davon einem wirklich weiterhilft...


----------



## zerix (28. September 2007)

Ich sags mal so. Bei den Problemen die du hast, hilft fast jede Seite weiter. Es wird erst weniger, wenn man irgendwas spezielles machen will. Und damit meine ich nicht eine TextArea in einen Dialog einbauen. Das funktioniert bei einem Dialog nämlich genau wie bei einem JFrame, JPanel oder was auch immer.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## moe_joe (28. September 2007)

Das mit dem Dialog hab ich doch mittlerweile hingekriegt. Das ist doch garnicht mehr das Problem! jetzt versuche ich doch gerade nen Filereader zu implementieren, der die aus gelesenen daten in einen string packt. dieser string soll dann wiederum vom TextArea eingelesen werden.


----------



## MiMi (28. September 2007)

Ja, und dafuer hatte dir zerix schon ne frage gestellt


> Also wo und wie du Methoden schreibst solltest du schon wissen. Sollte es außerdem auch eine Methode sein? Du hast nämlich eine Variable die genau so heißt.




und du hast soweit ich das gesehen hab noch net geantwortet


----------



## moe_joe (28. September 2007)

> Also wo und wie du Methoden schreibst solltest du schon wissen. Sollte es außerdem auch eine Methode sein? Du hast nämlich eine Variable die genau so heißt.



habs auch gemerkt. 


```
hilfe.add(new AbstractAction("Spielregeln") {
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
				File spregeln = new File("spielregeln.txt");
				try {
					new FileReader(spregeln);
				} catch (FileNotFoundException e1) {
					// TODO Auto-generated catch block
					e1.printStackTrace();
				}
				System.out.println("Spielregeln...");
				JDialog d = new JDialog(); 
				JTextArea ta = new JTextArea();
				ta.setEditable(false);
				ta.setLineWrap(true);
				ta.setBackground(Color.black);
				ta.setWrapStyleWord(true);
				try {
					ta.read(null, spregeln);
				} catch (IOException e1) {
					// TODO Auto-generated catch block
					e1.printStackTrace();
				}
				ta.setForeground(Color.white);
				d.add(ta);
				d.setTitle(".:Hangman:. - Spielregeln");
				d.setSize( 300, 450 ); 
				d.setResizable(false);
				d.setLocation (450, 0);
				d.setVisible( true );
			}
```

Also wenn ich jetzt das programm starte und auf den menüpunkt spielregeln gehe kommen in der console folgende fehlermeldungen:

Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at javax.swing.text.DefaultEditorKit.read(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.text.JTextComponent.read(Unknown Source)
	at Hangman$3.actionPerformed(Hangman.java:295)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.doClick(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicMenuItemUI.doClick(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicMenuItemUI$Handler.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)

da blick ich jetzt garnicht mehr durch


----------

